# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Ελληνες Ναυτικοι - Επίκουρος

## mitsos

γεια σας παιδια και συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ σας.το βρισκω πολυ ενδιαφερον.λοιπον πηρα και εγω την αποφαση να βγαλω ναυτικο φυλλαδιο.το πηρα την παρασκευη και ημουν και τυχερος γιατι προλαβα στο παραπεντε την σχολη σωστικων στον ασπροπυργο πριν κλεισει για το καλοκαιρι.προλαβα να γραφτω στα τελευταια μαθηματα για φετος.για την αποφαση μου αυτη με παροτρηνε και ο θειος μου που ειναι και πλοιαρχος Α στην ΑΝΕΚ.αυτες τις μερες θα παω στην ανεκ να κανω αιτηση.μπορει καποιος να μου καποια πραγματα για την ειδικοτητα του επικουρου?δηλαδη γυρω απο την εργασια,βαρδιες,μισθο,κτλ.και οποιος θελει και καμια συμβουλη?ευχαριστω

----------


## Michael

Καλωσήρθες mitsos,
Μην ανησυχείς, η δουλειά του επίκουρου δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο με φοβερές ευθύνες. Σίγουρα όμως θα κληθείς να κάνεις αρκετές δουλειές μερικές από τις οποίες ίσως να μην είναι και τόσο ευχάριστες... Εννοώ δηλαδή καθαρισμούς, κουβαλήματα κτλ. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε κάθε δουλεία έχει τις δικές τις δυσκολίες και από χαμηλά ξεκινάς για τα ψηλά. Από την άλλη όμως έχει τις ευχάριστες στιγμές.
Να ξέρεις πως το σπουδαιότερο πράγμα σε κάθε δουλειά και πολύ περισσότερο σε ένα πλοίο είναι οι ανθρώποι και οι μεταξύ τους αναπτυσσόμενες σχέσεις. Δηλαδή, αν έχεις καλούς συναδέλφους περνάς καλά. Αν έχεις όχι καλούς συναδέλφους, περνάς όχι καλά...
Εσύ από την μεριά σου να κοιτάς να είσαι τυπικός στην δουλειά σου και να μην δημιουργείς προβλήματα ούτε να μπλέκεις σε ζητήσεις που κρίνουν και κατακρίνουν ο ένας τον άλλο. Στην αρχή θα είσαι λίγο συγκρατημένος στις γενικότερες σχέσεις με το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα και στην συνέχεια σιγά- σιγά θα καταλάβεις ποιοί είναι σωστοί, ποιοί πονηροί, ποιοί αυτοί που μπορείς να πεις μαζί τους δυο κουβέντες παραπάνω και ποιοί αυτοί που θα σου κάνουν τον δήθεν "καλό" μπροστά σου και από πίσω θα σε "θάβουν" και θα κοιτάν σε εκμεταλευτούν. Έτσι είναι η ζωή, όχι μόνο στα πλοία, αλλά παντού. Απλά στα πλοία εργάζεσαι και ζεις στον ίδιο περιορισμένο χώρο. Αυτό καμμιά φορά κάνει τους ανθρώπους λίγο περίεργους. Δεν έχουν τίποτα καλύτερο να ασχοληθούν καμμιά φορά και ασχολούνται ο ένας με τον άλλο. Δηλαδή, με την ρουφιανιά κτλ. Μην δίνεις όμως σημασία σε τέτοια πράγματα. Αν είσαι τυπικός στην δουλειά σου και στις σχέσεις σου δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
Ένα άλλο σημείο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι η ασφάλεια. Η δική σου ασφάλεια και των άλλων. Στο πλοίο υπάρχουν πολλοί κίνδυνοι που δεν υπάρχουν στην στεριά. Το πλοίο πχ δεν είναι σταθερό. Κινείται, κουνιέται και μαζί με αυτό ό,τι δήποτε βρίσκεται μέσα σε αυτό. Δηλαδή, άνθρωποι, αυτοκίνητα, αντικείμενα διάφορα. Γι' αυτό πρόσεξε που αφήνεις τι, πρόσεξε όταν ανεβαίνεις σε ψηλά σημεία ή όταν βιάζεσαι. Να ακούς τους παλιούς ναυτικούς σε ό,τι αφορά θέματα ασφαλείας και να κρίνεις και μόνος σου μήπως αυτό που πας να κάνεις μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο, ακόμα και αν είναι κάτι πολύ απλό. Λέονταρισμοί και γεναιότητες δεν χρειάζονται. Η δουλεία που είναι να γίνει θα γίνει. Δεν χρειάζεται να διακινδυνεύσουμε για αυτό. Διότι άμα πάθεις καμμιά σοβαρή ζημιά, όλοι θα πουν "τον κακόμοιρο" ή "τον βλάκα" και θα σε ξεχάσουν ύστερα από λίγο. Η ζημιά όμως (εννοώ τραυματισμός ή και αναπηρία) σε εσένα θα παραμείνει... Για αυτό πρώτα από όλα η ασφάλεια και ας σε πουν όπως θέλουν, αρκεί να είσαι υγιής και αρτιμελής.
Είναι βασικό επίσης να είσαι καθαρός και επιμελημένος στην εμφάνιση σου ακόμα. Αυτό βοηθάει στην καλή εικόνα, αλλά και στη υγεία. Να προσέχεις ιδιαίτερα όταν καθαρίζεις να φοράς γάντια και να πλένεις τα χέρια σου κτλ. Δεν ξέρεις τι αρρώστειες κουβαλά ο κάθε επιβάτης που έχει περάσει από εκεί.
Ε, αυτά σαν γενικές "συμβουλές" νομίζω είναι αρκετά και περιεκτικά. Τώρα για λεφτά κτλ πιστεύω θα βρεθούν να σου απαντήσουν άλλα μέλη του σάιτ, διότι εγω δεν τα γνωρίζω πλέον και τόσο καλά.
Πάντως ό,τι θες ρώτα. Αν το γνωρίζουμε, να απαντήσουμε. ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια!

----------


## mitsos

> Καλωσήρθες mitsos,
> Μην ανησυχείς, η δουλειά του επίκουρου δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο με φοβερές ευθύνες. Σίγουρα όμως θα κληθείς να κάνεις αρκετές δουλειές μερικές από τις οποίες ίσως να μην είναι και τόσο ευχάριστες... Εννοώ δηλαδή καθαρισμούς, κουβαλήματα κτλ. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε κάθε δουλεία έχει τις δικές τις δυσκολίες και από χαμηλά ξεκινάς για τα ψηλά. Από την άλλη όμως έχει τις ευχάριστες στιγμές.
> Να ξέρεις πως το σπουδαιότερο πράγμα σε κάθε δουλειά και πολύ περισσότερο σε ένα πλοίο είναι οι ανθρώποι και οι μεταξύ τους αναπτυσσόμενες σχέσεις. Δηλαδή, αν έχεις καλούς συναδέλφους περνάς καλά. Αν έχεις όχι καλούς συναδέλφους, περνάς όχι καλά...
> Εσύ από την μεριά σου να κοιτάς να είσαι τυπικός στην δουλειά σου και να μην δημιουργείς προβλήματα ούτε να μπλέκεις σε ζητήσεις που κρίνουν και κατακρίνουν ο ένας τον άλλο. Στην αρχή θα είσαι λίγο συγκρατημένος στις γενικότερες σχέσεις με το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα και στην συνέχεια σιγά- σιγά θα καταλάβεις ποιοί είναι σωστοί, ποιοί πονηροί, ποιοί αυτοί που μπορείς να πεις μαζί τους δυο κουβέντες παραπάνω και ποιοί αυτοί που θα σου κάνουν τον δήθεν "καλό" μπροστά σου και από πίσω θα σε "θάβουν" και θα κοιτάν σε εκμεταλευτούν. Έτσι είναι η ζωή, όχι μόνο στα πλοία, αλλά παντού. Απλά στα πλοία εργάζεσαι και ζεις στον ίδιο περιορισμένο χώρο. Αυτό καμμιά φορά κάνει τους ανθρώπους λίγο περίεργους. Δεν έχουν τίποτα καλύτερο να ασχοληθούν καμμιά φορά και ασχολούνται ο ένας με τον άλλο. Δηλαδή, με την ρουφιανιά κτλ. Μην δίνεις όμως σημασία σε τέτοια πράγματα. Αν είσαι τυπικός στην δουλειά σου και στις σχέσεις σου δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Ένα άλλο σημείο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι η ασφάλεια. Η δική σου ασφάλεια και των άλλων. Στο πλοίο υπάρχουν πολλοί κίνδυνοι που δεν υπάρχουν στην στεριά. Το πλοίο πχ δεν είναι σταθερό. Κινείται, κουνιέται και μαζί με αυτό ό,τι δήποτε βρίσκεται μέσα σε αυτό. Δηλαδή, άνθρωποι, αυτοκίνητα, αντικείμενα διάφορα. Γι' αυτό πρόσεξε που αφήνεις τι, πρόσεξε όταν ανεβαίνεις σε ψηλά σημεία ή όταν βιάζεσαι. Να ακούς τους παλιούς ναυτικούς σε ό,τι αφορά θέματα ασφαλείας και να κρίνεις και μόνος σου μήπως αυτό που πας να κάνεις μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο, ακόμα και αν είναι κάτι πολύ απλό. Λέονταρισμοί και γεναιότητες δεν χρειάζονται. Η δουλεία που είναι να γίνει θα γίνει. Δεν χρειάζεται να διακινδυνεύσουμε για αυτό. Διότι άμα πάθεις καμμιά σοβαρή ζημιά, όλοι θα πουν "τον κακόμοιρο" ή "τον βλάκα" και θα σε ξεχάσουν ύστερα από λίγο. Η ζημιά όμως (εννοώ τραυματισμός ή και αναπηρία) σε εσένα θα παραμείνει... Για αυτό πρώτα από όλα η ασφάλεια και ας σε πουν όπως θέλουν, αρκεί να είσαι υγιής και αρτιμελής.
> Είναι βασικό επίσης να είσαι καθαρός και επιμελημένος στην εμφάνιση σου ακόμα. Αυτό βοηθάει στην καλή εικόνα, αλλά και στη υγεία. Να προσέχεις ιδιαίτερα όταν καθαρίζεις να φοράς γάντια και να πλένεις τα χέρια σου κτλ. Δεν ξέρεις τι αρρώστειες κουβαλά ο κάθε επιβάτης που έχει περάσει από εκεί.
> Ε, αυτά σαν γενικές "συμβουλές" νομίζω είναι αρκετά και περιεκτικά. Τώρα για λεφτά κτλ πιστεύω θα βρεθούν να σου απαντήσουν άλλα μέλη του σάιτ, διότι εγω δεν τα γνωρίζω πλέον και τόσο καλά.
> Πάντως ό,τι θες ρώτα. Αν το γνωρίζουμε, να απαντήσουμε. ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια!


 


σ ευχαριστω πολυ michael.με αυτα που εγραψες πιστευω θα με βοηθησουν αρκετα στην νεα μου δουλεια.εχω αλλη μια απορια.οι βαρδιες ειναι συνεχομενες η σπαστες?δηλαδη θα δουλευω επι οχτω,εννια,δεκα,κτλ,ωρες συνεχομενες?ευχαριστω παλι για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σου!

----------


## tasosrs2000

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα!Θα σου δώσω εγώ ότι πληροφορίες θέλεις για τους επίκουρους.Έκανα αυτο το επάγγελμα πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν ευχάριστη εμπειρία.Συγκεκριμένα ήμουν στην ΑΝΕΚ,σε αυτά που πάνε Πάτρα-Ανκόνα.Σε αυτή τη δουλειά δεν υπάρχουν ωράρια.Ξυπνάς στις 630 το πρωί και δουλεύεις μέχρι τις 0030 το βράδυ.Φυσικά σταματάς για φαγητό 2 φορές τη μέρα για κανένα μισάωρο την κάθε φορά.Με λίγα λόγια είσαι το παιδί για όλες τις δουλειές.Εγώ το λιγότερο που δούλεψα στους 7 μήνες που ήμουν εκεί,ήταν 15 ώρες και το περισσότερο 22!Βέβαια αυτα γίνονται στο δρομολόγιο που σου είπα,γιατί απ'ότι έχω μάθει στα Κρητικά είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα.Ο μισθός σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πολύ καλός.Το καλοκαίρι δηλαδή κυμαίνεται από 1300e μέχρι 1900e!Ότι άλλο θέλεις να ρωτήσεις ευχαρίστως θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## manolis_creta

παιδια ενας στην ανεκ μου ειπε οτι παιρνουν  νεους για το καλοκαιρι ειμαι 17 , στην ανεκ παιρνουν ανηλικους?
και αν ναι στους ανηλικους (πχ καμαροτος ή  επικουρος ) τι μισθους δινουν , και αν παιρνουν θες γερο μεσο  ?

θα ενδιφερομουν για χανια_πειραια

----------


## jolly_roger

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα μετα απο τόσους μήνες!!!
Η ηλικία λοιπόν δεν έχει σημασία για το πόσα χρήματα θα παίρνεις. Απ τη στιγμή που ναυτολογήσαι επίκουρος θα πάρεις τη συλλογική σύμβαση, γυρω στα 1500 ευρώ δηλαδη. Όσο για το μέσο πάντως, όλο και κάτι χρειάζεται. Όπως παντού. Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να περάσεις από διάφορες εταιρείες. Έχω 2 χρόνια υπηρεσία επίκουρος και αυτό που έμαθα είναι ότι (σαν επίκουρος τουλαχιστον) δε μπορείς να είσαι και τόσο επιλεκτικος για τις γραμμες. Και αυτή που θες έχει και μεγάλη ζητηση.

----------


## tasosrs2000

> παιδια ενας στην ανεκ μου ειπε οτι παιρνουν νεους για το καλοκαιρι ειμαι 17 , στην ανεκ παιρνουν ανηλικους?
> και αν ναι στους ανηλικους (πχ καμαροτος ή επικουρος ) τι μισθους δινουν , και αν παιρνουν θες γερο μεσο ?
> 
> θα ενδιφερομουν για χανια_πειραια


 
Φίλε Κώστα σου απάντησα με pm σ'αυτά που με ρώτησες.Πάντως δεν σου λέω και τίποτα διαφορετικό από τον φίλο jolly_roger!

----------


## manolis_creta

παιδια οταν το βαπορι κανει την ετισια του το πληρωμα πληρονετε κανονικα ?

----------


## Morgan

efoson eisai melos tou plhrwmatos kai den exeis apolythei, den vriskw logo na mhn plhrwnesai. se deksamenoploia otan pas gia episkeyh kai kathese ston ntoko gia 10-20-30 meres, plhrwnesai kanonika .

p.s. vaze tis erwthseis se swsth enothta

----------


## manolis_creta

τελικα πηγα επικουρος η δουλια ειναι γενικα καλη για οσους το αντεχουν το απογευμα και το βραδυ ειναι καλα δηλαδη δουλευεις απο 16.00 - 18.00 καμια μικροαγγαρια και μετα απο 20.00 εως 24.00 η 01.00 λατζα το πρωι ειναι τα ασχημα ... ειμαστε 24 επικουροι οι 10 καθαριζουν καμπινες 5 πεντε ειναι μονιμα και οι αλλοι 5 απο τους 19 πανε με την σειρα με λιγα λογια αδικο ... ειναι η χειροτερη δουλεια ειδικοτερα αν εχεις προισταμενο ψυχοπαθη :Confused:  που να φωναζει να απιλει κ.λ.π εμενα δυο φορες δον του αρεσαν τα μπανια και εκανε ολοκληρο σκηνικο ολο με ειχε στριμοξει σε μια γωνια και φοβιθηκα μην απλωσει το χερι του πανω μου ειχε γινει κοκκινος 
σε δυο καμπινες βρικε καραμελες κατω απο το κρεβατι...οκ εκανα μαμακια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ....

εν το μεταξυ εγω δεν μπορω να κανω τις καμπινες εχω και καποιο βαρος  :Wink:  και μου βγαινει η παναγια για να τα καταφερω ... και καθυστερω και τα ακουω και απο εκει ... κανοντας με ρεζιλι μπροστα σε ολους τους συναδελφους μου οτι ειμαι αργοσχολος 


εν το μεταξυ με φωναζει κυριως μονο εμενα αλλα και τους αλλους επικουρους που εχουν διαμερισμα να κανουμε διαφορες αλλες δουλιες διακοπτοντας τις καμπινες καθε λιγο και λιγακι στην μεση...και τελιωνω στις 2 το μεσσιμερι 

05.30-14.00
16.30-18.00
20.00-24.00 μπορει και 1 και 2 το βραδυ και ολα αυτα 997 ευρω...

χαρακτιριστηκα μια φορα απο τις πολες φορες που μας διεκοψε μας ειπε να κατεβασουμε ολες τις ηλεκτρικες σκουπες στην ρεσιψιον να κανει ελενχο παλι φοναζοντας ο λαμπρος μας φιλος και εχοντας γινει κοκκινος απο το κακο του μια κοπελια κατα την διαρκεια του κυριγματος του προσππαθισε να σιμαζεψει λιγακι την σκουπα της και θεωρισε οτι δεν το προσεχε , και την πεταξε πανω της το πελμα της ηλ.σκουπας...


στην κουζινα γλιστρισα σε κατι λαδια με ενα δισκο με ποτιρια του σελφ-σερβις και αυτος αντι να δει αν χτιπισα αρχισε να χλεβαζει και να ρωταει ποσα ποτιρια ηταν και οτι θα μου εκοβε χρεοστικο.... :Confused: 

δεν ξερω τι να κανω τωρα ειμαι δυο μερες εξω με υπερκοποση
απο την κυριακη ενημερωσα το πλοιο τηλεφωνικα ... σημερα που γιρισε πισω το πρωι δεχθικα ενα τηλεφωνιμα και μου ειπαν να περασω απο το πλοιο να απολυθω ... αφου ειχα ενημερωσει και εχω πιστοπιητικο νοσοκομειου... τι να κανω ?

συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα , και ξεχασα να σας αναφερω οτι η καμπινα μου ειναι κοντα δυο ντεκ κατω απο το γκαραζ και δεν κλιμαζετε ,εχει αφοριτη ζεστη ειναι σκουριαζμενη τα πανελ τις ψευδοροφης λειπουν και ειναι διπλα σε μια υδατοστεγη πορτα που λεει οτι ειναι κλειστη κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι



ξεχασα να σας πω οτι την δευτερη φορα που δεν του αρεσαν οι καμπινες μου ειπε να του υπογραψω μια παραιτιση και την επομενη φορα που δεν θα του αρεσε κατι θα την προοθουσε στη εταιρια ... εγω φυσικα δεν ενεδωσα στις απειλες του

----------


## Morgan

δεν φεύγεις να βρεις την υγειά σου..

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ απορώ ακόμα πως και δεν είσαι φυλακή :Confused:

----------


## mastrokostas

Έπεσες στην περίπτωση !Δεν χρειάζεται σκέψη .Φεύγεις να γλιτώσεις και γρήγορα κιόλας ! Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι μια άλλη πραγματικότητα των ποσταλιων και μερικών που νομίζουν ότι έχουν ...αλλά άσε να μην το πω !

----------


## Michael

> 997 ευρω...


εσύ θα ζυγίσεις το όφελος που έχεις (και την ανάκη να το έχεις) και το κόστος (ψυχολογικό, σωματικό κλπ) που καταβάλεις για να το αποκτήσεις, και στην συνέχεια παίρνεις τις αποφάσεις σου.




> στην κουζινα γλιστρισα σε κατι λαδια με ενα δισκο με ποτιρια του σελφ-σερβις και αυτος αντι να δει αν χτιπισα αρχισε να χλεβαζει και να ρωταει ποσα ποτιρια ηταν και οτι θα μου εκοβε χρεοστικο....


Μάλλον στον εαυτό του έπρεπε να κόψει χρεωστικό υπερ της μιχαλούς...



> ξεχασα να σας πω οτι την δευτερη φορα που δεν του αρεσαν οι καμπινες μου ειπε να του υπογραψω μια παραιτιση και την επομενη φορα που δεν θα του αρεσε κατι θα την προοθουσε στη εταιρια ... εγω φυσικα δεν ενεδωσα στις απειλες του


Μηπως απλά θέλει να βάλει κανέναν δικό του στην δουλειά;



> δεν ξερω τι να κανω τωρα ειμαι δυο μερες εξω με υπερκοποση
> απο την κυριακη ενημερωσα το πλοιο τηλεφωνικα ... σημερα που γιρισε πισω το πρωι δεχθικα ενα τηλεφωνιμα και μου ειπαν να περασω απο το πλοιο να απολυθω ... αφου ειχα ενημερωσει και εχω πιστοπιητικο νοσοκομειου... τι να κανω ?


Τρεις επιλογές:
Βρίσκεις ένα δικηγόρο και του λες να τους κυνηγήσει και από όσα πάρει τα μισά ή και όλα δικά του.Πας στο σωματείο και ζητάς βοήθεια (χλωμή την βλέπω, αλλά σαν δευτερη επιλογή είναι καλή).Σήκώνεσαι και φευγεις και μην ξεχάσεις στο φεύγα να τους δώσεις και μια μούτζα.Αυτοί τώρα προφανώς φοβήθηκαν μην θεωρηθούν υπεύθυνοι για την υπερκόπωση και έχουν τίποτα τρεχάματα (νομικά, οικονομικά, κανάλια). Για αυτό θέλουν να σε διώξουν και να ξεμπερδευούν (μετα την την απομάκρυνση εκ του ταμείου ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται...). Τι σημαίνει όμως απόλυση; Αυτοί σε απολύουν; Με ποιά αιτιολογία; Μήπως απλά θέλουν να παραιτηθείς από μόνος σου ή αμοιβαία συναινέσει; Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρόσεξε τι υπογράφεις και μην ψαρώνεις. Κάποια δικαιώματα σαν εργαζόμενος έχεις και εσύ. Τουλάχιστον έναν μισθό ΄για όσο είσαι ασθενής θα το δικαιούσαι φαντάζωμαι. Γιατί να το χάσεις; Από την στιγμή που έχεις χαρτί και από γιατρό (δημόσιο πιστεύω) έχεις και ένα ατού.
Fight for your job or, at least, fight for your right!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εφόσων ασθένησες ενώ ήταν στην εργασία και λόγω αυτής (αν μπορείς να το αποδείξεις΄πχ με το που βγήκες από το πλοίο πήγες στο νοσοκομέιο και δεν μπορεί να έπαθες υπερκόπωση από άλλο λόγο) έχουν υποχρεώσεις (αυτό τουλάχιστον ισχύει στη στεριά, αλλά νομίζω ότι στη θάλασσα έιναι πιο αυστηρά τα πράγματα). Αν βρώ καιρό το βράδυ θα ψαξω τον Κώδικα Ναυτικού Δικαίου (κάπου τον έιχα βρεί ξάχνοντας για κάποιο θέμα στο φόρουμ) να δω τι λέει. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δηλώσεις το συμβάν (ότι ήσουν ναυτολογημένος στο συγγεκριμένο πλοίο, ότι διακομίστηκες στο νοσοκομείο με υπερκόπωση την τάδε ημερομηνία κ.λπ. στο Λιμεναρχείο. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην υπογράψεις "εθελουσία αποχώρηση", συνήθως (στη στεριά) τάζουν διάφορα πχ θα πάρεις γερή και "μάυρη" αποζημίωση, ή απειλούν πχ θα μπέις black list σε όλες τις εταιρείες (λες και άλλη όρεξη δεν είχαν οι έλλες εταιρείες να ρωτάνε για να προσλάβουν τον κάθε επίκουρο, δηλαδή στους καπετανάιους τι κάνουν βάζουν ντέντεκτιβ να κάνει έρευνα) ή θα στρα φάνε οι δικηγόροι (για θέματα ασφάλειας και υγείας γίνεται αυτεπάγγελτη μήνυση).

----------


## manolis_creta

τελικα μετα την υπερκοποση που μου περασε τουλαχιστον στα χαρτια ξαναγυρισα στο πλοιο ηταν απογευμα και το χαρτι ελεγε οτι θελω ξεκουραση τουλαχιστον 4 ημερες, παω λοιπον και τελικα το βραδυ δεν δουλεψα , ομως την επομενη το πρωι παω στην ρεσεψιον , περιμενα να μου πουν να κανω καμια μικροαγγαρια ετσι για να ξεκουραστω λιγο , αντα αυτου ο ψυχακιας φιλος μας μου εδωσε 22 καμπινες...του λεω οτι δεν αντεχω τοσο πολυ δουλεια , τα πειρε αγρια και μου ειπε να παω πισω απο την ρεσεψιον σε ενα αποθικακι και με εβελε να καθησω , αυτος αρχισε παλι τα ιδια περι υποχρεωσεων , οτι αυτος κανει κουμαντο και λοιπες μαμακιες , ειχε γυρει το κεφαλι του ειχε σκυψει και σε αποσταση 30-40 εκατοστων και απο τα και απο τα χοντρα του χειλια εβγεναν κουβεντες βουτιγμενες μεσα στην κακια και ειρωνια του τυπου οτι ειμαι αχριστος κ.α


τελικα μετα το φτυσιμο που εφαγα και τις προσβολες με το κιλο εδωσε τις καμπινες σε αλλο επικουρο και εμενα με εβαλε να κανω τα αεροπορικα τα φουαγιε 3χ150 τετραγωνικα και να κουβαλισω κατι κουτες στα γραφεια της εταιριας στον πειραια 


ολα καλα μεχρι εδω , μετα ειχαν τα μπαρ παραλαβη νερων , ολοι πιγεναν μια μια κουτα νερο. εμενα με ειχε βαλει στην αποθικη να τα στιβασω απο εκει που τα αφηναν μεχρι την στιβα ηταν 5 μετρα , σικωσα 220 κουτες νερο εγω εν το μεταξυ απο τα πολλα πιγενε ελα ολες αυτες τις μερες ειχα συγκαει στα μπουτια και δεν μπορουσα να περπατισω , εκανα υπομονη και δεν ειπα τιποτα , αλλα το βραδυ στην λατζα υπεφερα απο τους πονους παρακαλαγα τον προσταμενο να με αφισει να παω στον γιατρο να μου βαλει καμια αλιφη και θα γυρναγα ξανα ... δεν με αφισε , ολο το βραδυ υπεφερα απο τους πονους , το πρωι μολις εδεσε το καραβι στην σουδα ( σημερα) πηγα στο νοσοκομειο στα εξωτερικα . ο γιατρος επαθε σοκ πως καταφερα να παω στο νοσοκομειο μονος μου... τωρα μου εχει βαλει γαζες αλειφες κ.λ.π . εγω με το πλοιο τελειοσα οριστικα δεν προκετε να ξαναπαω παρα μονο για να παρω τα δεδουλευμενα και να απολυθω  :Wink: 

υπαρχουν και αλλα πλοια που δεν εχουν τετοιους ανθρωπους 
δεν θα πεθανω εγω για 1000 ευρω

ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση

----------


## tasosrs2000

Και πολύ έκατσες φίλε μου,εγώ θα τον είχα χτυπήσει κιόλας,μπράβο για την υπομονή σου.Δεν τον λένε Μ****κη ε?Παράτα το παλιοκάραβο,και διανομέας να πας αυτά τα λεφτά θα τα βγάλεις,δεν αξίζει να χαλάς την υγεία σου.Τα έχω περάσει και εγώ και σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί είχα και εγώ κάποια κιλά και μ*****ς υπομαίτρ.Μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σε στείλουν και σε άλλο καράβι αν θες της ίδιας εταιρίας.Πάντως κοίτα να φύγεις για τα καλά απ'το συγκεκριμένο γιατί σε λίγες μέρες μπαίνει ο Ιούλιος και τότε θα αρχίσει η δουλειά!!!

----------


## manolis_creta

> Και πολύ έκατσες φίλε μου,εγώ θα τον είχα χτυπήσει κιόλας,μπράβο για την υπομονή σου.Δεν τον λένε Μ****κη ε?Παράτα το παλιοκάραβο,και διανομέας να πας αυτά τα λεφτά θα τα βγάλεις,δεν αξίζει να χαλάς την υγεία σου.Τα έχω περάσει και εγώ και σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί είχα και εγώ κάποια κιλά και μ*****ς υπομαίτρ.Μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σε στείλουν και σε άλλο καράβι αν θες της ίδιας εταιρίας.Πάντως κοίτα να φύγεις για τα καλά απ'το συγκεκριμένο γιατί σε λίγες μέρες μπαίνει ο Ιούλιος και τότε θα αρχίσει η δουλειά!!!


 
δεν νομιζω οτι τον λενε μ****κη τον συγκεκριμενο (εγω αναφερομαι σε καποιο λαμπρο) ο μ****κης νομιζω πως ειναι ο αλλος ο γιαννης 
ειναι γενικα 2 υπομαιτρ ο γιαννης και ο λαμπρος και ο Δ****ς Ν**** ο αρχικαμαροτος ο οποιος ομως δεν ασχολιται γενικα με αυτα τα θεματα , αρα δεν εχω να εκφρασω αποψη για το ν****η... παντος απο αυτους ο λαμπρος ειναι ο μ.....ας . που απο οτι εχω συζτισει με το πληρωμα κανεις δεν τους παει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nash

Μόλις τώρα είδα το μυνημα αυτό. Δυστυχως απο τα χειροτερα ποστα στα ποσταλια ειναι ο επικουρος. Ουτε μουτσος!καλυτερα περναει.
Ο καθενας βγαζει το αχτι του στα καμαρωτακια. Οι ανωτεροι βγαζουν ολοι την κακια και προσπαθουν να μυισουν τον νεοφερμενο στην αποκτηση αντιλιψης.
Δεν φτανει που ως ποστο ειναι δυσκολο, καθαριζεις τουαλετες, ενιοτε βουλωμενες απο την αλλη εχει τον καθενα να σε εχει του κλωτσου και του μπατσου.Μαλλον θα επρεπε να ασχοληθεις με την κουβερτα ή την μηχανη, μπορει να εισαι μεσα στα λαδια ή στο καυσαεριο του γκαραζ αλλα ειναι Ανθρωπινα!!!!!.
Δυστυχως το ξενοδοχειακο προσωπικο στα καραβια δεν εχει ¨παιδεια¨

Οταν πρωτομπαρκαρισα σαν καμαρωτακι ηρθε ενας επιβατης εγγλεζος και μου ζητησε μια πετσετα για την καμπινα επειδη του ειχε πεσει μεσα στα νερα η μια που ειχε στο μπανιο.Πηγα αμεσως στην ιματιοθηκη και του εφερα μια καθαρη. Ο ανθρωπος μονο που δεν μου φιλησε τα ποδια λεγοντας μου ότι εδω και ωρα ζητουσε απο τους καμαρωτους πετσετα και του λεγανε να σκουπιστει με αυτη που ειχε η καμπινα δεν εχει σημασια να λερωθηκε δεν δικαιουται αλλη!!!!!.
Μου εδινε συγχαριτηρια για την συμπεριφορα μου μεχρι στον καπετανιο πηγε και του ειπε για μενα και επιπλεον ο ενθρωπος αυτος μου εξηγησε οτι ηταν πλοιαρχος του εγγλεζικου ναυτικου .Τι να σας πω μεχρι την γυναικα του μου γνωρισε και μου ελεγε παρε τα στοιχεια μας να ερθεις στην πατριδα μας να σε φιλοξενησουμε να βρεις δουλεια κλπ.Σκεψου σε τι κατασταση ηταν ο ανθρωπος!!!!!

----------


## KSYPO

Γεία σας,
ειμαι σπουδαστης στην ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ και λογο απουσιων δεν μπορω να κανω εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Αποφασισα λοιπον να μπαρκαρω σαν επικουρος για την εμπειρια περισσοτερο.λοιπν ξεκινησα εκανα αιτησεις σε καποιες εταιριες και περιμενω τωρα:?.λοιπον σας 1000παρακαλω να μου πει καποιος τις αρμοδιοτητες/δουλειες της ανωτερο θεσης, ποσες ωρες ειναι την ημερα,τι μισθοι παιζουν και τι θεσεις που αναλαμβανει ενασ επικουρος..


ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ.ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ. :Confused: 


ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ... :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο Επίκουρος είναι ο βοηθός του καμαρότου στα επιβατικά .Κάνει διάφορες βοηθητικές δουλείες στο ξενοδοχειακό χώρο .Αν είναι επίκουρος σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο , βοηθάει για τον καθαρισμό των καμπίνων , μεταφέρει του σάκους με τα σεντόνια στο laundry ,καθαρίζει τους διαδρόμους ,τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους ,βοηθάει στους μπουφέδες ,κουβαλάει τα σκευή από τους μπουφέδες κτλ .Μην φοβάσαι δεν είναι τίποτα ακατόρθωτο από την στιγμή που το κάνουν κάποιοι ήδη .

----------


## KSYPO

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΄ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.ΡΟΤΑΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΑΚΡΗ

----------


## μινωταυρος

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΄ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.ΡΟΤΑΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΑΚΡΗ


ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΟΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΑΒΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ 40 ΕΥΡΩ ΜΕΡΟΚΑΜΑΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΓΙΔΑ ΟΙ ΜΙΣΘΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΔΗΘΕΝ 1500 ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΥΡΩ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΚΑ Η ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΥΠΟΥΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΟΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΝΟΟΤΡΟΠΙΑΣ

----------


## Morgan

Minwtayre kalws hr8es kai mphkes kai ws tayros se yalopwleion pou lene!
Opws kai na einai na eisai kala!
Meine mazi mas kai moirasou tis empeiries sou, se parakalw mono se kosmia epipeda kai xwris onomata/onomasies …na mathainei o kosmos tin a prosexei kai pws na fylagetai.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

καλησπερα σας η χειροτερη ειδικοτητα σε καραβι ειναι αυτη του επικουρου, 1 χρονο την εκανα αυτη την δουλεια και πραγματικα απορω πως εκατσα.ειμουν στην γραμμη χανια-πειραιας και χωρις να υπαρχει πλοιο απο ρεθυμνο.για οποιον θελει να μαθει τι κανει ο επικουρος οριστε το προγραμμα του.ξυπναει στις 6 το πρωι και παει αμεσως αποθηκη οπου κουβαλαει τα τσουβαλια με τα σεντονια και τα παει στις καμπινες,επιστρεφει τα απλυτα που εχει ξεστρωσει ο καμαρωτος στην αποθηκη.στις καμπινες μαζευει τα σκουπιδια,πλενει τα μπανια καθαριζει με την ηλ.σκουπα ομως παντα καθε πρωι θα βγαζουν ανακοινωσεις να πανε οι επικουροι στην ρεσεψιον για να κουβαλησουν νερα-αναψυκτικα για τα μπαρ και φυσικα εννοειτε χωρις καροτσια παρα με τα χερια ο ενας στον αλλο απο τις σκαλες..τελειωνεις τις καμπινες αν σε αφησει βεβαια ο υπομαιτρ και φυγεις νωρις περιπου στις 10.30-11.το απογευμα μπενεις στις 5 παρα 20 μεσα κανεις καποιες αγγαρειες μεχρι τις 6 και μετα φορας το παπιον και το γιλεκο και πας να κανεις σκοπια στις σκαλες που μπενουν επιβατες να μην πεσει κανεις.στις 8 βαζεις τα παλια ρουχα και πας στην λατζα μεχρι τις 12-1 οπου μιλαμε για χιλιαδες πιατα.1 φορα την εβδομαδα κανουν γυμνασιο επισης 2 φορες τον μηνα κανεις βαρδια στην ρεσεψιον δηλαδη δεν βγενεις καθολου εξω.κοιμασαι σε καμπινα με αλλους 2-3 μαζι οπου εαν ενας δε καπνιζει η ειναι γενικα παραξενος τον τσακωμο δε το γλυτωνεις,αυτα ηθελω να πω. :Razz:

----------


## thunder7child

Καλησπερα σε ολους! Διαβαζω εδω και λιγο καιρο το forum και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με το επαγγελμα των υπαλληλων υποδοχης σε πλοια (κυριως για γραμμες Πατρα-Ιταλια). Γνωριζει κανεις περι ωραριου, συνθηκων εργασιας, μισθων, διαμονης και προσοντων που χρειαζονται για τις συγκεκριμενες θεσεις? Πιστευετε πως ειναι μια δουλεια που αξιζει να επιδιωξει κανεις?

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ο υπαλληλος υποδοχης στο πλοιο ειναι ο επικουρος + ο θαλαμηπολος,ενταξει ειναι μια δουλεια που εχει προοπτικες καριερας οσο περναει ο καιρος και με καλα λεφτα δεν θα μεινεις παραπονεμενος στο θεμα αυτο θα εχεις και τα ενσημα σου τωρα αν θελεις να μαθεις τι ακριβως κανει ο επικουρος γιατι απο αυτην την βαθμιδα ξεκινας στα πλοια λιγο ποιο κατω υπαρχει ενα ποστ που αναλυει το τι κανει ο επικουρος στα πλοια..

----------


## thunder7child

Εχω δει μερικα πραγματα για τους επικουρους στο forum και η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν ειναι και πολυ ενθαρρυντικα. Προσωπικα να πω πως εχω ξενοδοχειακη εμπειρια σε ρεσεψιον, η οποια βεβαια καμμια σχεση δεν εχει με αυτα που διαβασα για τους επικουρους, που καλουνται να κανουν πολλα περισσοτερα πραγματα απο το να βρισκονται απλα στη ρεσεψιον, να κανουν check-in/out και να δινουν πληροφοριες.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ενταξει στην αρχη θα σου φανει δυσκολη δουλεια και θα θελεις να φυγεις αν ομως κανεις λιγο καιρο υπομονη θα σου αρεσει μετα καθως θα γνωρισεις καινουργιους φιλους/ες αυτο που μετραει βεβαια ειναι να μπεις σε πλοιο με καλο πληρωμα γιατι αν τυχεις με τιποτα ρουφ και κλαφτες θα περασεις χαλια γενικα..στο πλοιο οτι λεφτα περνεις αντε να χαλας το πολυ 200 ευρω για τσιγαρα καφεδες εξω και στο τηλ μεσα θα εχεις το δωματιο σου,δεν θα πλουτιζεις τον βενζινα της γειτονιας οπως και φαγητο μεσα θα τρως,τωρα αν εχεις και λιγο μιαλο παραπανω απο μενα και κανεις οικονομια και δεν χαλας τα λεφτα σου ασκοπα δεξια και αριστερα μπορεις να αγορασεις και ενα καλο εργαλειο η να μαζεψεις χρηματα να κανεις μια δικη σου δουλεια στην στερια..


και στην τελικα το θεωρω  μαγκια οταν με ρωτανε που δουλευω να απαντω στο ταδε πλοιο παρα να λεω σε καποιο μαγαζι της πλακας

----------


## skatharaki

γεια σας να ρωτησω κατι θα ηθελα. 
οταν λεμε υπαλληλος υποδοχης σε πλοιο μιλαμε για ακτοπλοια αν καταλαβα καλα ετσι δεν ειναι ?
επισης μιλαμε για δρομολογια σε νησια ελλαδας ή ακομα και για εξωτερικο πχ πατρα - ιταλια 

σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Να ρωτήσω έχω πάρει το μπλε Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο εδώ και ένα χρόνο και έκανα αιτήσεις στις εταιρείες για Τζόβενο ή για Επίκουρος αλλά τίποτα στον ορίζοντα μήπως παίρνουν άτομα μόνο με μέσο; Για να σας βοηθήσω ώστε να μου πείτε και εσείς τις αιτήσεις τις έκανα πριν ένα μήνα στις εταιρείες. Τι άλλο δηλαδή πρέπει να κάνει κανείς για να μπει σε ένα πλοίο να τους γλείψει ή να τους δώσει καμία μίζα μπας και μπούνε σε κανένα πλοίο γιατί δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ είναι πάρα πολλά παιδιά για να μπούνε σε πλοία και ξέρω ότι τα άτομα που δουλεύουν Επίκουροι φεύγουν σχεδών συνέχεια άρα θέσεις κενές υπάρχουν. Σας παρακαλώ ας με βοηθείσει κάποιος τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω!!!   ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Να ξαναπερνάς που και που για να σε έχουν στα υποψιν...

----------


## Olinaki

Ωραια!Καρδια περιβολι καναμε παλι!  :Smile:

----------


## Spiros1986

Toν Ιούνιο του 2006 πρώτη φόρα που δούλεψα σε πλοίο ήταν ειδικότητα επίκουρος σε πλοίο των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΟΝ στήν γραμμή Πάτρα-Ιταλία έκατσα 1 μιση μήνα τούς πρώτους προισταμένους που είχα ήτανε μια χαρά με τα αρχίσανε τα όργανα με κατί μα..............κες προισταμένους που ήρθανε εκεί κατάλαβα οτι με εμένα κάτι δεν παεί καλά και έτσι τούς είπα αντίο.
Τώρα ειδικότητα επίκουρος για μένα αποψεί μου η χειρότερη σε βαπόρι το μετάνιωσα πολύ που πήγα ενω θα μπορούσα άνετα να παω τζόβενο να μάθω 5 πράγματα περί βαπορίου.
Τώρα οσο για λεφτά κανονικά είναι 570Ε αλλά με υπερορίες φτάνει τα 1600Ε με λίγα λόγια παω και δουλεύο σε HOTEL και κάνω και το 8ωρο μου και είμαι σπιτί μου και δεν εχω των κάθε μα.............κα να μούν τη λέει.

----------


## Ioannis799

Χαιρετω ολα τα μελη του forum και χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που μπηκα στην παρεα σας.

Εχω καποιες αποριες.

Μου εγινε προταση να εργαστω σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο και συγκεκριμενα στην Louis.

Εχω σπουδασει τουριστικα επαγγελματα(σερβιτορος)

Επειδη δεν εχω ξαναδουλεψει σε κατι αναλογο,θα δουλευω μονο στα εστιατορια ή θα κανω σχεδον τα παντα οπως γραψανε καποια μελη παραπανω;Δεν υπαρχει θεμα οκνηριας,απλα θελω να ξερω τι γινεται στην πραγματικοτητα.
Γενικα η Louis ειναι καλη απο αποψη συνθηκων εργασιας και διαβιωσης των εργαζομενων;Απο χρηματα ειναι ενταξει σαν εταιρια;
Γενικα η ζωη πως κυλαει μεσα σε ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο ακομα και στον ελευθερο χρονο του;(αν υπαρχει).
Και κατι τελευταιο.Η διαδικασια ειναι ιδια για την εκδοση ναυτικου φυλλαδιου για καποιον που θελει να μπει σε τετοια δουλεια;
Συγνωμη για τις τοσες ερωτησεις απλα θελω να παρω μια σωστη και υπευθυνη αποφαση χωρις να εκτεθω και να εκθεσω τον γνωστο μου!

Σας ευχαριστω και περιμενω με αγωνια τις απαντησεις σας!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν μας λς σε πια θέση για επίκουρς το έχουμε αναφέρει παραπάνω:



> Ο Επίκουρος είναι ο βοηθός του καμαρότου στα επιβατικά .Κάνει διάφορες βοηθητικές δουλείες στο ξενοδοχειακό χώρο .Αν είναι επίκουρος σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο , βοηθάει για τον καθαρισμό των καμπίνων , μεταφέρει του σάκους με τα σεντόνια στο laundry ,καθαρίζει τους διαδρόμους ,τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους ,βοηθάει στους μπουφέδες ,κουβαλάει τα σκευή από τους μπουφέδες κτλ .Μην φοβάσαι δεν είναι τίποτα ακατόρθωτο από την στιγμή που το κάνουν κάποιοι ήδη .


Ας δούμε τι λέει το ΒΔ 683/1960 (Κανονισμός Εσωτερικής υπηρεσίας επί ελλ.επιβ.πλοίων άνω 500 κ.οχ.):
Για τους καμαρώτους
Ειδικώτερον οι θαλαμηπόλοι:       α) επιμελούνται της απολύτου καθαριότητος, καλής συντηρήσεως και ευπρεπείας των ανατιθεμένων αυτοίς ενδιαιτημάτων των θέσεων.       β) οφείλουσι να είναι απολύτως καθαροί, ευπρεπείς εν γένει την εμφάνισιν και ευγενείς την συμπεριφοράν, να φέρωσι δε ένδον διαρκώς και ευπρεπώς την εκάστοτε κατά τας περιστάσεις οριζομένην στολήν.       γ) καταβάλλουσι ιδιαιτέραν μέριμναν, όπως εξυπηρετώσι αδιαλείπως τους επιβάτας και παρέχωσιν εις αυτούς πάσαν δυνατήν περιποίησιν και άνεσιν μετά προθυμίας και ταχύτητος και συμφώνως προς τους κανόνας της καλής συμπεριφοράς και της ξενοδοχειακής εθιμοτυπίας.
      δ) εκτελούσι φυλακάς αναλόγως των προσεγγίσεων του εκτελουμένου δρομολογίου.       ε) αναφέρουσι αμέσως εις τον Αρχιθαλαμηπόλον πάσαν ανωμαλίαν ή οιονδήποτε έκτακτον γεγονός.

Οι επίκουροι:
 Οι Επίκουροι βοηθούσι τους θαλαμηπόλους εις τα ειδικά καθήκοντά των ασχολούμενοι ειδικώτερον εις την σάρωσιν και στίλβωσιν των δαπέδων, την στίλβωσιν των μεταλλίνων και εκ πορσελάνης σκευών και ειδών, την πλύσιν των επιτραπεζίων σκευών και την ευθέτησιν αυτών εις τας συσκευοθήκας, εις την παραλαβήν και μεταφοράν των αποσκευών των επιβατών εκ του καταστρώματος εις τας θέσεις και τανάπαλιν κατά την επιβίβασιν και αποβίβασίν των και εν γένει εις πάσαν βοηθητικήν εργασίαν ειδικότητος, θαλαμηπόλου, ανατιθεμένη αυτοίς υπό του Αρχιθαλαμηπόλου της θέσεως, εις ην ανήκουσιν.

----------


## Ioannis799

> Δεν μας λς σε πια θέση για επίκουρς το έχουμε αναφέρει παραπάνω:
> 
> 
> Ας δούμε τι λέει το ΒΔ 683/1960 (Κανονισμός Εσωτερικής υπηρεσίας επί ελλ.επιβ.πλοίων άνω 500 κ.οχ.):
> Για τους καμαρώτους
> Ειδικώτερον οι θαλαμηπόλοι:       α) επιμελούνται της απολύτου καθαριότητος, καλής συντηρήσεως και ευπρεπείας των ανατιθεμένων αυτοίς ενδιαιτημάτων των θέσεων.       β) οφείλουσι να είναι απολύτως καθαροί, ευπρεπείς εν γένει την εμφάνισιν και ευγενείς την συμπεριφοράν, να φέρωσι δε ένδον διαρκώς και ευπρεπώς την εκάστοτε κατά τας περιστάσεις οριζομένην στολήν.       γ) καταβάλλουσι ιδιαιτέραν μέριμναν, όπως εξυπηρετώσι αδιαλείπως τους επιβάτας και παρέχωσιν εις αυτούς πάσαν δυνατήν περιποίησιν και άνεσιν μετά προθυμίας και ταχύτητος και συμφώνως προς τους κανόνας της καλής συμπεριφοράς και της ξενοδοχειακής εθιμοτυπίας.
>       δ) εκτελούσι φυλακάς αναλόγως των προσεγγίσεων του εκτελουμένου δρομολογίου.       ε) αναφέρουσι αμέσως εις τον Αρχιθαλαμηπόλον πάσαν ανωμαλίαν ή οιονδήποτε έκτακτον γεγονός.
> 
> Οι επίκουροι:
>  Οι Επίκουροι βοηθούσι τους θαλαμηπόλους εις τα ειδικά καθήκοντά των ασχολούμενοι ειδικώτερον εις την σάρωσιν και στίλβωσιν των δαπέδων, την στίλβωσιν των μεταλλίνων και εκ πορσελάνης σκευών και ειδών, την πλύσιν των επιτραπεζίων σκευών και την ευθέτησιν αυτών εις τας συσκευοθήκας, εις την παραλαβήν και μεταφοράν των αποσκευών των επιβατών εκ του καταστρώματος εις τας θέσεις και τανάπαλιν κατά την επιβίβασιν και αποβίβασίν των και εν γένει εις πάσαν βοηθητικήν εργασίαν ειδικότητος, θαλαμηπόλου, ανατιθεμένη αυτοίς υπό του Αρχιθαλαμηπόλου της θέσεως, εις ην ανήκουσιν.


Σ ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη για την απαντηση.Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα δεν υπαρχει καποιος υπαλληλος μεσα σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο που να ασχολειται μονο με ενα αντικειμενο εργασιας οπως πχ μονο σε εστιατοριο για καποιον οπως εμενα που ειναι πτυχιουχος σχολης τουριστικων επαγγελματων;
Οσον αφορα τα υπολοιπα ερωτηματα μου σε σχεση με την ιδια την εταιρια μπορεις να μου απαντησεις ή εστω καποιος που να γνωριζει;

----------


## Vaggelakis

kalhspera ,onomazomai vaggelis,eimai 19 -20 etwn kai spoudazw sto tmhma nautilias ths xiou .
8a h8ela na ma8w ean kapoios kserei pws mporw na mparkarw se cruise ship pou 8a kanei international taksidia san bartender gia 3-6 mhnes  ksekhnontas to suntomotero dunaton
8a h8ela na ma8w ean sumferei kati tetoio,  pws mporw na er8w se epikoinwnia me diafores etairies kai ti 8a xreiastei na kanw gia na me dextoun .

zhtw sugnwmh ean ekana post se la8on section

euxaristw

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Vaggelaki Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με Ελληνική γραμματοσειρά .
Τώρα στο ερώτημα σου .Μπάρμαν δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπαρκάρεις σαν πρωτομπαρκος .Αν  πραγματικά το θελεις θα ξεκινήσεις από επίκουρος .

----------


## Vaggelakis

οταν λες επικουρος ? δηλαδη ποια θα ειναι η δουλεια μου μεσα στο καραβι ??

----------


## mastrokostas

Διαβασε αυτο φιλε μου !

----------


## Vaggelakis

σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Nami

Kalhspera

Eimai kai egw kenouria sta karabia (molis 4 mhnes) alla oi empiries pou exw apoktisei san epikouros mpwrw na pw oti den exoun kamia sxesh me ayta pou diabasa parapanw.
Den einai se ola ta postalia toso tragika ta pragmata gia tous epikourous sigoura kapou 8a yparxei o lalakas arxikamarotos pou 8a kanei thn zwh twn allwn dyskolh.Ekei pou eimai egw peran ths kourashs basika tous kalokairinous mhnes logo kosmou (giati twra h katastash einai poio cool) einai kala. Einai bebea 8ema tyxhs to pou 8a peseis.
Otan kapoia stigmh 8a aposyr8oun oi aionobioi kamarotoi pou exoun minei akoma sta 80's tote sigoura 8a ftiaksoun kai ta pragmata.
Oi uperilikes kamarotoi pou symperiferontai sta epikourakia opos symperiferontan se aytous prin 30 xronia einai pou katastrefoun thn zwh mas sta karabia, oso gia ton tropo pou symperiferontai sous epibates einai toulaxiston tritokosmikoi.......
Roufianoi 8a yparxoun oso yparxoun anoixta aytia stis roufianes.........
Ypomonh kai psaksimo panta yparxei ena kalytero karabi me kalyteres syn8ikes kalytera lefta kai kalyteres kampines gia to prosopiko to 8ema einai na to kynigas....... :Smile:

----------


## GIIANNHS

θελω να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου σαν επικουρος. οταν πρωτομπαρκαρα ηταν σε γραμμη πειραια  ρεθυμνο. εκει ειχα διαμερισμα και λατζα. αφου αλλαξα δυο τρια καραβια  και περασα απο ολα τα ποστα απεκτησα εμπειρια τωρα ειμαι στο μπαρ μονο. υπομονη νεοι επικουροι υπαρχει ανεργεια

----------


## antonis0712

υπαρχει μεγαλη ανεργεια παιδια!!!!5 μηνες τωρα ψαχνω για δουλεια (επικουρος-τζοβενο η οτι αλλο μπορω να κανω σαν πρωτομπαρκος και δεν υπαρχει τιποτα!το καλυτερο ειναι οτι σε οσους λεω οτι θελω να παω στα καραβια μου λενε τι ειναι αυτα που λες,τι πας να κανεις κ.τ.λ αρα κανεις δεν θελει να παει,εγω που θελω γιατι δεν βρισκω τιποτα????ακομα και για επικουρος βισμα θελει τωρα ποια!εχω απελπιστει!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 καραβακι να δουλεψω θελωωωωωωωωωω οχι να μου κατσει το τζοκερ!!!!

----------


## Γιώργης

Σε τι διαφέρουν οι επίκουροι από τους ναυτοπαίδες;

----------


## nektarios15

Φίλε Γιώργο οι επίκουροι, ανήκουν στο ξενοδοχειακό τμήμα του Πλοίου και κάποια στιγμή θα εξελιχθούν σε καμαρώτοι, οι δε ναυτόπαιδες(τζόβενα) ανήκουν στο πλήρωμα καταστρώματος(κουβέρτα) και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους εξελίσσονται σε ναύτες.

----------


## Γιώργης

> Φίλε Γιώργο οι επίκουροι, ανήκουν στο ξενοδοχειακό τμήμα του Πλοίου και κάποια στιγμή θα εξελιχθούν σε καμαρώτοι, οι δε ναυτόπαιδες(τζόβενα) ανήκουν στο πλήρωμα καταστρώματος(κουβέρτα) και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους εξελίσσονται σε ναύτες.


Νεκτάριε σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντησή σου!  :Fat:

----------


## aphroditi

γεια σας κι απο εμενα!εκανα προσφατα αιτηση για πλοιοσυνοδος σε τουριστικο σκαφος στην Κυλληνη.Ηθελα να ρωτησω ....σε αυτα τα σκαφη η δουλεια της πλοιοσυνοδου ειναι η ιδια με του επικουρου;Μου ειπαν καποια πραγματα στο τηλεφωνο, οτι πχ πρεπει να συγκεντρωνω τους τουριστες και να φροντιζω για αυτους σε ολη τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου, αλλα μου τα ειπαν γρηγορα και το κινητο εκανε διακοπες και δεν τα ακουσα ολα.Θα πρεπει να καθαριζω και τουαλετες κτλ;Τα ενσημα αυτα ειναι τα ιδια με του επικουρου;Θα μπορουσα δηλαδη να συγκεντρωσω ενσημα ως πλοιοσυνοδος σε τουριστικα σκαφη και να κανω αργοτερα αιτηση σε  επιβατηγα σε βαθμιδα ανωτερη του επικουρου;Επισης, γνωριζει καποιος τον μισθο του πλοιοσυνοδου σε ενα τετοιο σκαφος;το οτι εχω πτυχιο πανεπιστημιου, φανταζομαι οτι  δεν αλλαζει σε κατι τον μισθο.....Και να ρωτησω κατι τελευταιο...η διαμονη που γινεται;εχω την εντυπωση πως αυτα τα σκαφη δεν εχουν καμπινες,ή κανω λαθος;Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχεί θα δεις ότι δικαιολογούν θέση μια επίκουρου τα πιο μικρά οπότε μάλον για επίκουρο θα σε ναυτολογούν.

----------


## aphroditi

Γεια σας κι απο εμενα.Επειδη μιλατε για πτυχια και προϋπηρεσια και γνωσεις, ηθελα να ρωτησω τους ειδημονες.Περασα προσφατα απο συνεντευξη απο μια ναυτιλιακη για καμαρωτινα.Δεν εχω ναυτικη προυπηρεσια ουτε ναυτιλιακες σπουδες.Απο Γυμναστικη Ακαδημια ειμαι κι εχω βγαλει το κοκκινο ναυτικο φυλλαδιο.Στη συνεντευξη λοιπον, μου ζητησαν να παρακολουθησω σεμιναρια, ειτε δωρεαν, ειτε επι πληρωμη(με την ανεργια τα τελευταια χρονια αδυνατω να πληρωσω για σεμιναριο) τα οποια αφορουν ,οτι εχει να κανει με τα καθηκοντα καμαρωτου πχ κοινωνικα καθηκοντα, στρωσιμο τραπεζιου και κρεβατιου, διακοσμηση κτλ.Εχετε ιδεα που πρεπει να ψαξω για να βρω πληροφοριες για αυτα τα σεμιναρια;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχουν δημόσιες σχολές τουριστικών επαγγελμάτων δεν ξέρω αν έιναι του ΟΑΕΔ ή δημόσια ΙΕΚ νομίζω ότι εκεί θα πρέπαι να απευθυνθείς.

----------


## Nickos_p

Εμένα πάλι το επικουριλίκι μου άφησε τη χειρότερη εντύπωση και αρκετά θέματα υγείας, δυστυχώς. 
Άλλο ενα θέμα ήταν ότι δε μπορούσαμε να συνεννοηθούμε μεταξύ μας. 
Θέλει  γερό στομάχι αυτή η δουλειά.  Βέβαια εξαρτάται που θα πέσεις...

----------


## express adonis

Οι αρμοδιοτητες ενος θαλαμηπολου ποιες ειναι??θαλαμηπολος-καμαρωτος ειναι το ιδιο??πρεπει να εχεις και γνωσεις ναυτιλιας-ναυσιπλοιας η απλα μονο τα καθηκοντα σου??

----------

